# Reverse Loop



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If you use Google Earth sattelite photos, here's the real thing in NJ. Go to: 

Wyndham Dr Bay Head NJ It's referred to as a balloon, incidentally.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Pretty cool looking: http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=qpcb7r8twcvf&scene=7990148&lvl=1&sty=o

Can I buy the land in the middle of it and build my house there? :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

No problem, but where to put the driveway? What I can't figure out is where their hot and ground feeds are.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> If you use Google Earth sattelite photos, here's the real thing in NJ. Go to:
> 
> Wyndham Dr Bay Head NJ It's referred to as a balloon, incidentally.


Did you find my house while you were there?
Unless you pay for the better map. The ones you Google are sometimes a year old.

It shows my old pickup in the driveway that I got rid of a year and a half ago.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll notify NASA this morning!


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckers said:


> I'll notify NASA this morning!


LMAO, thats funny 

I guess its safe to say you've seen this up close huh Ed??

Kevin


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed's parents used to punish him by making him walk that track till he found the bumper.


----------

